# Heather's Tummy Fiber (Acacia)



## lindsay_c0391 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have very mild IBS but I decided to try this to see if it would help. I took it two days in a row and I think it upset my stomach rather than helping. I had some in a cup of tea last night and I've been nauseous for most of today, and the day before yesterday I had some in the late afternoon and that evening I felt really bloated and sick, although I also ate gluten that night for the first time in a week or so (I've been mostly gluten-free for about three weeks, but since I don't have full-blown Celiac I eat some every now and then so I don't develop a true intolerance). Anyway, I'm just wondering if anyone has noticed upset stomach after taking acacia fiber.


----------



## Jenny Beament (Jun 30, 2013)

I have been taking acacia fibre for nearly tree years and I wouldn't be without it. I think it took several weeks to work but with my exclusion diet I am now symptom free and believe me i was desperate for help at the time. I started low and now take one to two tablespoons mixed into porridge once a day. I have never tried it any other way. Recently I have started to add in a desertspoonful of Tiana coconut oil.
Hope this helps.


----------

